# New reefs



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

http://myfwc.maps.arcgis.com/apps/View/index.html?appid=4675e1db32ac43a9a4308e757965d17d


Does anyone know where to get the new reef numbers in a .ADM or .GPX file?


EDIT: Found it https://myescambia.com/our-services/natural-resources-management/marine-resources/artificial-reefs


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Oh boy, those are going to be busy fish spots.


----------



## deronlee (Apr 11, 2011)

*deronlee*

Thanks for sharing Boat Dude. Looking forward to fishing season, it has been too long.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

When did those go in?!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

If you go to State of Florida Artificial Reef Locations (as of February 12, 2019) on the FWC web site. It looks like they started in August of 18 and kept putting them down thru December. You would think that one of us would have seen them in the process. But nope.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Now if they could just fill the center of that with 3 mile bridge rubble. If I am not mistaken doesn't the top line of reefs run into the paradise hole area?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Now if they could just fill the center of that with 3 mile bridge rubble. If I am not mistaken doesn't the top line of reefs run into the paradise hole area?


It looks like the paradise hole is about a mile north of the erers018 site. I have looked at a number of them hoping to find mingos but it is mostly snapper and triggers. There are bigger snapper on the casino rubble spots I guess because they have been out longer. No telling what will come up on a big live bait. All I have tried are mingo rigs with squid.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I counted 108 reefs, this is gonna be awesome!!!!!!!


----------

